
Tidalscale releases Hyperkernel - bifrost
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/tidalscale-releases-its-system-scaling-hyperkernel-300216105.html
======
bifrost
I've been watching them for a bit, this technology is pretty interesting since
it lets you build what the supercomputers of the 80s-90s were - simply and on
commodity HW. Lots of CPUs, lots of ram available to an individual
process/threadpool.

Not clear how network/disk IO is sorted out yet.

It looks like it could have promise for apps where people don't have the time
to scale out into services. If its less latent than IP based APIs that could
be pretty profound as well.

Could be entertaining with Docker as well.

